# Morrells Mdf sealer with little greene paint is it possibl



## Craig Nicol (31 Dec 2016)

Hi , hope someone can help
Built a new kitchen for home and used morrells on the units
Which is fantastic, but in a problem with the doors ,
I used MR MDF with a panel shaker style and need to paint my wife wants a hand paint finish and I'm torn between spraying with morrells or hand painting with little greene paint , 
The question is ,
Can I spray the doors with morrells mdf sealer and then paint with water based eggshell or oil eggshell or do I have to stick to the morrells paint ,
Thanks 
Craig


----------



## custard (2 Jan 2017)

I think you'll be fine, but taking internet advice for a significant project is like playing Russian roulette! 

The sensible thing would be to contact Morrells, their technical support is second to none and I've always found them pragmatic about advising when other manufacturer's products are involved. Indeed Little Greene are similarly realistic about this, unlike say Farrow & Ball who refuse to discuss other products even though there are gaping gaps in their product line up that demand the use of other products from other manufacturers.

Good luck!


----------



## screwpainting (12 Jan 2017)

I just painted some MDF with little green paint, first was a re-skin of a garage door in Medite tricoya where I used their aluminum primer straight onto the mdf followed by their intelligent eggshell exterior. Bloody fantastic stuff, I tested both the primer and eggshell to nigh on destruction and both survived really well, so... The next lot was for a long media unit in a mixture of mdf for the guts, pine door frames and oak edged mdf top, I started off priming with the aluminum primer again (I still had a load left) and then using their interior intelligent matt emulsion, again with great results . I then painted the back of the unit where it fits against the wall and didn't bother to prime it, just painted straight onto the mdf. That emulsion sticks like chit to a blanket, unbelievable stuff, I could not scratch it off hard as I tried. 
I'm currently stress testing a small side table top with cups of tea etc just to see how long it takes for it to get tatty, its had just two coats of the emulsion straight onto mdf with no primer! Been going for a week so far and had just one wet wipe over and still looks good. I will probably go over the tops with a clear matt varnish but ??? it might just be okay.

I have never been so impressed with a paint ever! It looks fantastic and is a doddle to apply, I would recommend it to anyone. I would seriously give it a trial/try Craig


----------

